# some help on a last world indicator



## jam (May 24, 2014)

I have got a  last world indicator that is not a Starrett Last Word Indicator  it is a henry a lowe     and i can not find no info at all 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
it has a pat date june 29-15 on it and in the # 3 image it has B2927  
the  make i don't know can someone send me info on it                 ((((((( it works good ))))))
to be  to a 99 years old  
and if i was to sale it what is a good asking price   






I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.



                                            jamace


----------



## Terrywerm (May 25, 2014)

Where in the world did you find that??  I cannot help you with any of the history or anything like that, but that is a true treasure, and in excellent condition, too. As for value, I have not got a clue.


----------



## OldMachinist (May 25, 2014)

H. A. Lowe was the original manufacturer of the "Last Word" indicators and Starrett bought the company in the late 1930's. It was likely made in the mid 20's.

From the Sept. 1915 edition of the Machinery magazine.


----------



## Andre (May 25, 2014)

Nice find! I'd save it and not use it. A piece of history when it comes to indicators. Love the color case hardening!


----------



## SG51Buss (May 25, 2014)

I use mine regularly.   Gads, now I feel old...


----------



## jam (May 25, 2014)

thanks 4 the info 
I was going to put it on ebay  someone tell me a good starting price for  a old tool like this


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 25, 2014)

SG51Buss said:


> Gads, now I feel old...



I feel older:




:roflmao:

Jokes apart, Jam, I suggest you to post on eBay also the old article posted by Don, to make clear it is a *real* collection object and not just an old tool, even if it works smoothly (and this increase its value).
For an average starting price, follow for some days the closing offers of old Starretts, so you have an idea of how the market is moving. IMHO $50 would be a good starting price, but I don't know enough the U.S. market, so don't take my word as "last word".
Don't forget to use the word "Starrett" in the auction title (something like "pre - Starrett"), so it will be easier to find it.


----------



## jam (May 31, 2014)

today I got in the mail the brother to the H A Lowe indicator 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
it is the model C the model 
B is 0-40 the model C is 0-30 and the face rotates on the model C on the model B it dose not o well I got the tool junkie fever bad stop at a yard sale on the way home today 
got 7 files a wood plane two Williams wrench and a General No. 810 Plane Blade and Chisel Sharpener all for $20.00


----------



## waynecuefix (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a model C with the H. A. Lowe logo on the stem. I bought it on ebay described as a  Starrett indicator so I got a surprise . I did notice also that it is one way and lacks any side switch. Wayne


----------

